# Pioneer P9 vs P99



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been wonder about this for a little while now. I've heard some people rave about both units,I have a P99 and love it, but was wondering what one would have over the other as far as functions, options. I'm talking about a P99 vs the DEX-P9 with the DEQ-P9. I've read the manuals for both, somewhat, but feel I could get a better understanding from people who have experienced using both.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Presets


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the P99 has more flexibility with crossover points. the P9 only goes down to 200hz on the mid. the mid bass LP only goes down to 250. for some that may create a problem. Also when flipping phase, the P9 does it in stereo, and the P99 has the ability to do one side only.

one of the things I love about the P9 is the damn volume doesn't beep when you turn it up or down with the remote. That s**t drives me crazy 

Overall, I guess it depends on whats important to you. From an sq standpoint, both are excellent. I don't think you could tell the difference when listening to them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

My 2 biggest issues with the P99 is that annoying beep on the volume like you said and I wish there were presets for things like xover setting and such so you could experiment with a few things without wiping your originals out. Don't know if the P9 does this or not. Yeah, I can right them down and all but....


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

My choice would be the DEX-P90RS headunit with the DEQ-P9 or P90 processor. the P90 headunit is noticeably better than the P9. The other benefit of the P90 kit is having the processor in the boot saving lots of money on four pairs of 5m RCA cables


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

So the P99 had no memory or presets for any thing? What about listening position TA?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

teldzc1 said:


> So the P99 had no memory or presets for any thing? What about listening position TA?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


The P99 has 5 eq presets you can change to what ever you want but you cannot save more than 1 preset for xover settings, phase, time alignment, ect...


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

I have not tried the p9. 

I have owned a p90 and p99. 

The sound of the p90 in my car was above all the frequency range that the p99. My configuration was passive. The Sound of p90 was similar to my current mcintosh MX5000; although with nuances. The mcintosh is more raw but very real. 

To my ears it is better p90 to p99, clearly also. 

Greetings from Spain.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

if the beep drives you nuts, you should be able to open up the case and desolder the speaker connection on the board. it's called the "buzzer" in the manual and is shown on the tuner board, toward the front left.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm surprised pioneer can't or won't update firmware to add presets for multiple xover points 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Schizm said:


> I'm surprised pioneer can't or won't update firmware to add presets for multiple xover points
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Yeah that's a total deal breaker for me.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

P9 you need CD-UB100 and IB100, that's cost. Also the player has ribbon cable issue that needs to be replaced every now and then(screw it)
It has 5 preset memories of X-overs compare to P99 of 1. Not to mention the tuning interface are much easier.
Setback on P9(or P90) are they are old and need to prepare extra cost to maintain it.


----------

